# IN-telegence, Rufnummer 09003000017 -  nach Rückforderung Anwalt



## antilegence (8 September 2019)

Hallo,

wie so vielen anderen nun auch bei uns - auf unserer letzten Telefonrechnung war der Posten eines "Drittanbieters" - und zwar die bekannte Firma IN-telegence GmbH mit einem angeblichen Anruf der Rufnummer 09003000017. Wir sind uns absolut sicher, dass von uns aus keiner dort angerufen hat.

Nachdem wir den Betrag via Telekom zurückgefordert haben kam nun ein Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei von KSP Kanzlei Dr. Seegers, Dr. Frankenheim GmbH in Hamburg. Diese Kanzlei existiert wohl tatsächlich.

Auf diversen "Wem gehört diese Nummer"-Seiten im Internet wird die 09003000017 als Anrufer für gefakete ALDI-Gewinnspiele erwähnt.
Wir vermuten derzeit, dass der Anbieter bei uns als R-Gespräch angerufen hat und damit eine Verwundbarkeit unseres Telekomvertrags ausgenutzt hat - auch wenn sich niemand von uns an so ein Gespräch erinnern kann, es muss sich um eine sehr trickreiche Masche handeln.

Natürlich fragen wir uns wir wir uns jetzt verhalten - zumal man jetzt gleich auch noch 58EUR Anwaltsgebühren obendrauf geschlagen hat.
Unfassbar was die sich erlauben!


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2019)

Erste Massnahme wäre gewesen ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TkG zu fordern (innerhalb 8 Wochen Rügefrist)
Jetzt gehts nur noch mit einer Portion Nervenfett und gegenkoffern.


----------



## jupp11 (9 September 2019)

antilegence schrieb:


> Nachdem wir den Betrag via Telekom zurückgefordert haben kam nun ein Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei von KSP Kanzlei Dr. Seegers, Dr. Frankenheim GmbH in Hamburg. Diese Kanzlei existiert wohl tatsächlich.


existiert und ist ganz groß im Geschäft "unklare"  Forderungen zu vertreten.
Googeln mit = ksp kanzlei dr. seegers mahnung
liefert dutzendweise Treffer dafür


----------



## antilegence (9 September 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Erste Massnahme wäre gewesen ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TkG zu fordern (innerhalb 8 Wochen Rügefrist)
> Jetzt gehts nur noch mit einer Portion Nervenfett und gegenkoffern.


Fordert man das bei der Telekom oder bei IN-telegence an?


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2019)

Parallel - aus Zeitgründen.
Wie gesagt - Rügefrist 8 Wochen ab Erhalt der Rechnung


----------



## CPI (3 März 2020)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal nachfragen, was ihr nun letztlich gemacht habt? 
Meine Eltern (Senioren) hat es nun ebenfalls getroffen. Angeblich wurde dort am 11.01.2020, um halb vier Uhr morgens, von Anschluss meiner Eltern 7 Minuten lang bei dieser Gewinnspielnummer angerufen.


----------



## antilegence (3 März 2020)

Hi -
leider hat mein Vater es dann bezahlt, weil er keine Lust/Energie hatte sich weiter drum zu kümmern.
Bin tierisch sauer dass die damit durchgekommen sind!!! 
Auf jeden Fall sollte man bei der Telekom die Option "R-Gespräch" abstellen, denn das ist es was die Betrüger offensichtlich ausgenutzt haben.

Wenn es am 11.1.2020 war ist bei Euch die Rechnung noch nicht 8 Wochen her, oder?
Dann habt ihr noch Hoffnung ein Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TkG anzufordern - was man damit dann weiter anstellt würde ich aber auch noch gern wissen!

- lgAL


----------



## jupp11 (3 März 2020)

antilegence schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollte man bei der Telekom die Option "R-Gespräch" abstellen, denn das ist es was die Betrüger offensichtlich ausgenutzt haben.








						R-Gespräch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Offene Türen für Betrüger.  Googeln     in-telegence liefert  dutzendweise ähnliche Fälle


----------



## CPI (3 März 2020)

antilegence schrieb:


> Hi -
> leider hat mein Vater es dann bezahlt, weil er keine Lust/Energie hatte sich weiter drum zu kümmern.
> Bin tierisch sauer dass die damit durchgekommen sind!!!
> Auf jeden Fall sollte man bei der Telekom die Option "R-Gespräch" abstellen, denn das ist es was die Betrüger offensichtlich ausgenutzt haben.
> ...



Kann ich gut verstehen, dass Du ärgerlich darüber bist. Bei meinen Eltern handelt es sich um einen Betrag von knapp 22 Euro. Wäre jetzt nicht soooo der Betrag, aber hier geht es einfach ums Prinzip. Wenn diese Organisation bei 100.000 Anschlüssen mit der Masche und einem vergleichsweise geringen Betrag durchkommt, dann ist das ein Haufen Geld. 

Die Rechnung ist datiert 25.02.2020, die 8 Wochenfrist ist also noch lange nicht um. Ich habe jetzt sowohl bei IN-telegence, sowie auch beim Telefonanbieter im Namen meiner Eltern Einspruch gegen diese Rechnung eingelegt und das Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TkG angefordert. Bin sehr gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. 
Tatsächlich würde mich aber auch interessieren, wie wir dann weiter vorgehen sollen, sobald das Protokoll vorliegt. 
Ich nehme an, dass daraus ersichtlich ist, ob an diesem Tag, um die Uhrzeit überhaupt ein Anruf stattgefunden hat, oder? Wenn nicht, ist das Ganze ja sowieso hinfällig, aber was wenn doch?


----------



## BenTigger (3 März 2020)

Oder ich mache denen das Geschäft so unrentabel, indem ich einen gewaltigen Verwaltungsaufwand starte, mit Einsprüchen und sonstigen Forderungen.  da sind für die 22€ schnell mehr kostenintensive Dienstleistungen angefragt, als die an Anteil von den 22€ bekommen 
Ich hab das mal durchgezogen und irgendwann wurde dann auf die Forderung verzichtet. Da ging es um 5,95 €


----------



## G. Hoffström (9 Dezember 2020)

Da ich kein Vertrag bei der IN-telegence abgeschlossen habe, werde ich den Betrag in höhe von EU 84,67 incl. Rechtsanwaltskosten nicht begleichen. Sollte so ein ein Vertrag bestehen, bestehe ich darauf das dieser an meine Adresse zugeschickt wird.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------

